
Ask HN: Changing jobs, what should I remember to do from day one - hellowway4567
I&#x27;ve been working at my current job for over 4 years, it is&#x2F;was a startup that just went bust. I am leaving for a similar company, although an established and big one.<p>At my current job I did one thing that I think was nice.<p>- I saved all screenshots I ever took (instead of dragging to Trash I simply dragged to &quot;Work Trash&quot;). It makes it fairly easy-ish to stroll down memory lane to see what was being worked on at any given time (almost).<p>At my next job I plan to do the same, with the addition of maybe write a &#x27;job diary&#x27; with things I work on. For use in performance reviews and later job searches.<p>Are there anything else like this that can be helpful to do, down the road?<p>---<p>Bonus question, is there anything I should do during my last week at my current job that can be useful? I&#x27;ve gotten signed &#x27;he worked here&#x27; papers, but that&#x27;s about it.
======
masonic
Take notes on all processes even if you think you'll remember anyway.

